# Too Dumb



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have an economics exam on wednesday but the problem is that I'll fail terribly.
Time is not the issue it's me, I'm just too dumb for it!
no matter how many exercices I make or how much I study I just can't do it, I fail time after time after time...

It's frustrating that I can't do anymore than go to the exam just to go fail, the chances of me passing are so slim it's gonna screw up everything


I just feel so useless


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

You're one of the last people I'd consider useless.  I want to say go easy on yourself, but I know that's tons easier said than done. I have nothing helpful to say, honestly. But...wishing you luck!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

tieffers said:


> You're one of the last people I'd consider useless.  I want to say go easy on yourself, but I know that's tons easier said than done. I have nothing helpful to say, honestly. But...wishing you luck!


Thanks Tieff 
I'll just have to suck it up, memorize as much as I can and then hope that I somehow manage to get a 10/20, we'll see I guess!

But really thanks!


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Economics sounds like some tough stuff. I encourage you to keep at it, though... you wouldn't be the first person to have a major breakthrough due to sheer determination. Far from it. I've even heard of a few people who struggled with math at one point, then went on to major in it.


----------



## Fairchild (Dec 24, 2012)

I feel the same. VERY very much frustrated, I wasn't used to fail in high school, but now I fail a lot of exams and it immediately hit my body, abdominal pain etc ... and this sums up to the odd social life I already have, more low self esteem etc. But dammit, I also feel very very very angry with these exams and myself in such a way that I want to "kill" the exam, so I don't give up. But it's not easy, oh no. I speak the truth, I never was a ***** but now, heh, it seems that I have lost the balls together with the brain.
Anyway, tell us more about you, how old are you and at what point of your studies are you.
Edit: I see you're 19 y.o., well you just started, come on, be relaxed enough to be happy but not so much to be distracted, being anxious is THE trap.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

asphodel said:


> Economics sounds like some tough stuff. I encourage you to keep at it, though... you wouldn't be the first person to have a major breakthrough due to sheer determination. Far from it. I've even heard of a few people who struggled with math at one point, then went on to major in it.


I just lack the experience for it, in High School I went for history combined with languages so I had very few hours of science and maths...I'll have to pull through though! thanks for the positive vibes  It's not impossible!



Fairchild said:


> I feel the same. VERY very much frustrated, I wasn't used to fail in high school, but now I fail a lot of exams and it immediately hit my body, abdominal pain etc ... and this sums up to the odd social life I already have, more low self esteem etc. But dammit, I also feel very very very angry with these exams and myself in such a way that I want to "kill" the exam, so I don't give up. But it's not easy, oh no. I speak the truth, I never was a ***** but now, heh, it seems that I have lost the balls together with the brain.
> Anyway, tell us more about you, how old are you and at what point of your studies are you.
> Edit: I see you're 19 y.o., well you just started, come on, be relaxed enough to be happy but not so much to be distracted, being anxious is THE trap.


I wish you a lot of luck too  that's exactly how I feel, high school was too easy and now it's becoming too much!

I'm currently in my first year of law and my law courses went pretty easy and my grades aren't bad it's just economy that's screwing me over... 
We'll see how it goes  I hope things improve for you too!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe you're like me, I could never just sit and study and revise and do exams.. I'm just not cut out for it.. Do you lack the concentration to study/absorb information? :|


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm a dumb ***, that's why I want to be an actor lol. Can you not get extra one on one tuition? I think that would definitely help.


----------



## NJada (May 30, 2013)

There are different kinds of intelligence. It's good to work on the ones that you struggle with, but focusing only on those will just make you feel bad about yourself.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_of_multiple_intelligences
If I only considered my interpersonal intelligence, I would really feel like a complete idiot!


----------



## Fairchild (Dec 24, 2012)

lzzy said:


> I wish you a lot of luck too  that's exactly how I feel, high school was too easy and now it's becoming too much!
> 
> I'm currently in my first year of law and my law courses went pretty easy and my grades aren't bad it's just economy that's screwing me over...
> We'll see how it goes  I hope things improve for you too!


 Thank you too!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

For those wondering: I survived!
My grades aren't going to be good but they won't be terrible...I'll just have to wait and see

thanks for the support guys


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to feel the same way and I think I was right for the most part. It was a struggle, but still doable. Realistically it was probably also because I hated the subject and find it utterly boring to read anything related to it.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

leave me alone said:


> I used to feel the same way and I think I was right for the most part. It was a struggle, but still doable. Realistically it was probably also because I hated the subject and find it utterly boring to read anything related to it.


An interesting course, how hard it might be is most of the time doable whilst easy but boring courses are a struggle (for me atleast)

It also depends on who's teaching it, how the textbooks are composed etc.

I'm glad it worked out for you


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

For those wondering: I failed all my classes


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

lzzy said:


> For those wondering: I failed all my classes


Damn.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

zojirushi said:


> Damn.


it's quite frustrating, but I tried my best so moping about isn't gonna help anything..sadly!


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

lzzy said:


> it's quite frustrating, but I tried my best so moping about isn't gonna help anything..sadly!


No moping? Damn, again! You're right, though. Keep moving forward and continue to try your best.


----------



## dannycloud (Jul 4, 2013)

If time is not an issue then really take your time. First of all start studying with a positive attitude. Don't think "oh this is too hard i can't do this" before even starting. Instead forget about your exams or your fear of failing it. Just focus on learning the subject. You are also lucky you live in a era in which the internet is freely available. Really take advantage of it, so many times i couldn't learn from my textbook or notes but i found easier explanations online that really helped me learn the subject. Good luck on your exam


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Economics is a ****ing dumb subject anyways.
I did it this year and it's a load of crap. Most of the stuff you study for does not even come up in the exam. What I did was just go on about random crap and just hope it makes sense lol..


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Nessie91 said:


> Economics is a ****ing dumb subject anyways.
> I did it this year and it's a load of crap. Most of the stuff you study for does not even come up in the exam. What I did was just go on about random crap and just hope it makes sense lol..


My economics professor just had us memorize 10 pages of terms for each exam. :blank


----------



## thizuzername (Jul 3, 2013)

So how did it go?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.  Is there another class you could take? That's what I'm thinking of doing.


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)

lzzy said:


> For those wondering: I failed all my classes


Don't worry. By failing economics, you have a bright future in politics.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nessie91 said:


> Economics is a ****ing dumb subject anyways.
> I did it this year and it's a load of crap. Most of the stuff you study for does not even come up in the exam. What I did was just go on about random crap and just hope it makes sense lol..


My economics teacher was too lazy to use a new textbook so he used the same one from the people who have economy as a major, so yeah the exam was really random compared to what we say in class and even more so compared to the stupid book!



thizuzername said:


> So how did it go?


I got an 8/20, which is better than I expected to be honest!



Charmander said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Is there another class you could take? That's what I'm thinking of doing.


I can retake my exams in august, so yeah I'm studying again it sucks!
Normally I have july-august-september for summer holidays now I end up studying all june, july and august meaning I only have about 20 days in september
it sucks, but not much I can do about it!



Tensor said:


> Don't worry. By failing economics, you have a bright future in politics.


politics with SA, hmm seems hard!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

One failed exam should not bring u down.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Have you tried learning by osmosis? Works remarkably well for me.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Raphael200 said:


> One failed exam should not bring u down.


5 out of 9 does


----------

